# 1966 Violet Super Deluxe by way of the original owner too!!



## Darthvader (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 10, 2017)

I wanted the exact one back in
the day.Great find


----------



## SkipBifferty (Mar 11, 2017)

Beauty


----------



## stoney (Mar 13, 2017)

WOW


----------



## schwinnray (Mar 16, 2017)

i have a violet slick chic that is looking for another home just as nice


----------



## BLWNMNY (Mar 16, 2017)

Wow! nice.


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 17, 2017)

Post some pics



schwinnray said:


> i have a violet slick chic that is looking for another home just as nice


----------



## kasper (Apr 13, 2017)

Darthvader said:


>



for sale?


----------



## kasper (Apr 17, 2017)

...........


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 19, 2017)

I have been asked a few times about selling the bike. I wanted one of these is this condition badly enough to pay big bucks. based on this I doubt I will ever be able to sell it. Thanks for asking.


----------



## kasper (Apr 19, 2017)

Darthvader said:


> I have been asked a few times about selling the bike. I wanted one of these is this condition badly enough to pay big bucks. based on this I doubt I will ever be able to sell it. Thanks for asking.



ok well idk what big bucks is everyone's opinion is different but I respect your decision thank you for the response. Thomas


----------



## Big Moe (Apr 19, 2017)

That is what my rat BMX 66 looked like originally except the Springer. Same color. It's a beautiful bike enjoy it.


----------

